# SQWIBS Philly Style Rub



## sqwib (Nov 1, 2016)

I apologize if this was posted before but I cant find it anywhere.




​*Skyline was taken from the internet, I can not find the designer to link back to.
If you know who's print this is, please notify ME so I can link to them.*​





    SQWIBS Philly Style Dry Rub:​_updated for 2014_
 
2 cup Montreal steak seasoning
¼ cup of coarse salt
¼ cup of each, Parsley, basil, oregano and rosemary
1  cup Minced Onion Flakes
¼ cup Granulated Garlic
¼ cup Chili powder
​


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I will give it a whirl.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 3, 2016)

bmudd14474 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I will give it a whirl.


Just an FYI if reserving juices from this Rub or cooking in a pan it will be very salty, especially if reduced, you may want to omit the additional salt, I don't.

Also folks that are watching their salt, definitely Omit the additional salt,

The addition of a Soy, Worcestershire, butter and coke or JD as a mop makes an incredible Au Jus, as well as Crust.

I have had great success with this rub and mop combination on Prime Rib and larger cuts of meat and roasting at high temps 450°, it makes an incredible crust and the Au jus is awesome.


























Also works great on the pit for Beef Round Bottom Round for Deli Sandwiches


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks, I want to try it.


----------



## smokin jay (Nov 3, 2016)

Put this on the to do list. Thank you!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for all of the information.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 3, 2016)

WOW!  Just the pictures make me want to mix up a batch of it!  I'm thinking this might get used on a stuffed pork loin!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 3, 2016)

SQWIB, thanks for the recipe , looks awesome.


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 3, 2016)

Hmm this is different than the version of your rub I use.  Doesn't have the Montreal steak seasoning.   I got it from this post:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-view-bear-view-extremely-pic-heavy-long-post

It's incredible!


----------



## sqwib (Nov 4, 2016)

> Originally Posted by *worktogthr*
> 
> Hmm this is different than the version of your rub I use. Doesn't have the Montreal steak seasoning. I got it from this post:
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-view-bear-view-extremely-pic-heavy-long-post
> ...


Philly Style Dry Rub:

    ½ c. kosher salt
    ¼ c. black pepper (freshly ground if possible)
    ½ c. Italian seasoning (OR equal parts: basil, oregano and rosemary)
    ½  c. Minced Onion Flakes
    2 tsp. chili powder
 

Yes, thats the old version 2011,

I added Garlic and Montreal Steak Seasoning a few years back 2014? as it has a few extra ingredients I like. Plus I liked it for the fact of adding lots of black pepper so I removed the Black Pepper from the ingredients...makes it easier. You can even omit the salt as the Montreal is loaded with it.

I think the addition of the Montreal came about by happenstance, I had no containers to keep my rub in but had a container of Montreal with a cup or so left in it so I decided to just dump my ingredients over top of the Montreal and really liked it. It also gives it a more robust (coarse) rub, if that makes sense.

*Montreal Ingredients*


4 tablespoons salt.
1 tablespoon black pepper.
1 tablespoon onion, dehydrated.
[sup]1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] tablespoon garlic, dehydrated.
[sup]1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] tablespoon red pepper, crushed.
[sup]1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] tablespoon thyme, dried.
[sup]1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] tablespoon rosemary, dried.
[sup]1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] tablespoon coriander, dried.
I just added parsley this year as I think it helps with Au Jus but not needed for just a rub.

I may be trying another tweaked version with a bit of dried mustard, but I really don't want to make it too complicated using more ingredients. KISS!


----------



## disco (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks very nice and thanks for the recipe!

Point.

Disco


----------

